# Chaos land raider no longer available



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

So I went to order a chaos land raider from my LGS this week and was informed he can't get them anymore so I checked the main site
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1090565

What does this mean? Are there any rumors of new models that anyone is aware of? My friends and I were wondering if they'll be releasing a "conversion kit" and force the chaos players to pay more than a 100 for a spikey LR


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it means absolutely nothing, stuff goes no longer available all the time and returns, its in the codex, its a marine vehicle, its available in other territories and it shares all its sprues with loads of other kits. 
Likely just a stock error.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe they are getting rid of chaos altogether. 

Then they will release the peace marines who fight the Imperium to try and bring peace to the galaxy for the glory of Mjain!


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, same thing happened to a guy I met last Thursday when I was playing at my FLGS. I checked the GW site and so far the US and Canada version are "no longer available" while other countries can still buy them.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Perhaps a new kit is coming out?

That or...yeah...stock errors.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I heard there squating chaos followed by every single other army till there is only ultramarines V's ultramarines left


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Badknox said:


> What does this mean?


Either 
A: Nothing
or
B: Nothing


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Irish Commissar said:


> I heard there squating chaos followed by every single other army till there is only ultramarines V's ultramarines left


Seems legit....


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Seems legit....


The sad/funny thing is that is the most believable one.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I already have 3 so don't care!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Stuff disappears and reappears all the time.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just went onto GW USA and Canada says "no longer available" but in Aussie it says "usually ships within 24hrs".


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I ordered one two weeks ago, found out this week they weren't making them but GW sent my store a "Chaos Bits Kit" with a SM Land Raider. It was a great excuse for me to say I didn't want it and get another Vendetta instead


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe this lends itself to a larger chaos overhaul as previously rumoured? Theres no reason to discontinue the chaos land raider


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

HokieHWT said:


> I ordered one two weeks ago, found out this week they weren't making them but GW sent my store a "Chaos Bits Kit" with a SM Land Raider. It was a great excuse for me to say I didn't want it and get another Vendetta instead


Isn't that all the Chaos Land Raider is anyway? Just the SM Land Raider with the Chaos Vehicle sprue in the box as well for spikes?


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Yup...So I figured the store didn't lose out on anything as they needed one in stock anyway and I got me another kick ass flyer:so_happy:


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

I guess if you did take it you would have SM vehicle sprue as well as the CSM vehicle one as well.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Stuff becomes No Longer Available all the time.

I put together a saved Google search a few years ago to keep uptodate with it, and quite a few things have become No Longer Available only to return in a few weeks. The Search is: site:http://games-workshop.com Availability: No Longer Available

Does turn out some fun links of some old kits.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not reading too much into it. If a bunch of old CSM kits became "no longer available," I might have taken it as proof that the CSM overhaul rumours were true, but that is not the case, so it probably doesn't mean much of anything. A proper chaos land raider (rather than a SM land raider with spikey bitz on it) would be nice, though.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I would hope that if the kit did become unavailable it is because they're retooling it to a much more Chaos like appearance. The current model just looks odd as I don't see Chaos having the same Landraider as the Imperium since the majority of Chaos tech is mostly Heresy Era anyway.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

That's...dependent on whether your chaos are heresy era marines or recent renegades.
Would love a heresy era style chaos raider. Even better, a dataslate that lets me put sonic weapons on one. I'd use one then.
Rather than having a sealed boxed one right at the back of the to-do pile.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Gret79 said:


> Would love a heresy era style chaos raider. Even better, a dataslate that lets me put sonic weapons on one. I'd use one then.


Ok that'd be fun to play against.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

It just irks me a little that sm get every single sort of landraider ever concieved and as soon as marines fall to chaos, they forget how to make anything other than a vanilla raider.

Then you look at FW - the Achilles. With av14, ceramite hull and a thunderfire cannon and multi melta sponsons...then I think a LR with sonic blaster sponsons and a blastmaster upgrade really shouldn't be too much of a stretch.

God specific vehicles would be cool - make a khorne one less shooty but faster, give a nurgle one IWND and give a tzeentch one a 5++ maybe. Put the parts on an upgrade sprue and it would've seriously increased chaos LR sales imo


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I field Land Raider Crusaders as my dedicated transport to my Bonecrushers of Achaylus Chaos to Glory, Khorne, Nurgle, Slaanesh and Tzeentch HQ's and Chaos Terminator Squads (each squad has 10 Termies each) and i don't a flying crap about what the codexes say.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> It just irks me a little that sm get every single sort of landraider ever concieved and as soon as marines fall to chaos, they forget how to make anything other than a vanilla raider.
> 
> Then you look at FW - the Achilles. With av14, ceramite hull and a thunderfire cannon and multi melta sponsons...then I think a LR with sonic blaster sponsons and a blastmaster upgrade really shouldn't be too much of a stretch.


oh suck it up you heretic you get Heldrakes and forge world demon engines that look more visually interesting then another 'Screw you and all you hopes and dreams!' land raider.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Still showing available here


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> oh suck it up you heretic you get Heldrakes and forge world demon engines that look more visually interesting then another 'Screw you and all you hopes and dreams!' land raider.


Haha yeah, I gotta agree that most imperial vehicles are pretty boring visually while the daemon engines are wicked awesome. 

Regarding the raider, though, we wouldn't even need a different kit to have additional variants. Just a few lines of text and MAYBE a multimelta and some other sponson weapons. Just something interesting beyond having Kharn get eaten by your daemon-possessed tank. I think Dark Mechanicus priests get amnesia when they betray the Emprah. A sort of psychic "Fuck you!" from the husk on the golden throne.

Yessss, my lord Abaddon. I possess the knowledge to create an engine of unfathomable destruction called the... the... er, what was it called again? Where have I put those blasted schematics? SERVITOR! BRING ME THE SCHEMATICS TO THE... THING!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Melding demon and vehicle into an unstoppable engine of destruction - check.
Replacing crew with demons - check.
Adding strange eldritch wargear from demon worlds - check.
Fitting a different weapon? Erm sorry boss, that's beyond me...boss? Boss?
Crunching sounds are heard, Tank noms Abaddon.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Gret79 said:


> Melding demon and vehicle into an unstoppable engine of destruction - check.
> Replacing crew with demons - check.
> Adding strange eldritch wargear from demon worlds - check.
> Fitting a different weapon? Erm sorry boss, that's beyond me...boss? Boss?
> Crunching sounds are heard, Tank noms Abaddon.


THIS! :angry: This is why the Dark Mechanicus won't let us have nice things! Because it always ends with Abaddon getting nomed.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

From a 'models' point of view.

If a new chassis was incoming, SM would get it first (like they did with the rhino, years back).
If a new sprue with God related paraphernalia that was compatible was to be added, then GW would make it separate and charge you £20 for it.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's my two cents on how to make the land raider better rules-wise. Make both the sponsons twin-linked heavy bolters, reduce the base cost by 30 points, and give an option to replace any of the twin-linked heavy bolters with twin-linked lascannons for 15 points apiece.

That way, they can actually be focused toward and excel at a single role, rather than having "that terrible mix of anti-tank and anti-infantry."


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> Here's my two cents on how to make the land raider better rules-wise. Make both the sponsons twin-linked heavy bolters, reduce the base cost by 30 points, and give an option to replace any of the twin-linked heavy bolters with twin-linked lascannons for 15 points apiece.
> 
> That way, they can actually be focused toward and excel at a single role, rather than having "that terrible mix of anti-tank and anti-infantry."


I really really like this idea. It makes _too_ much sense, even. We could definitely lose those lascannons and not give two shits. Need that metal fortress to move! The boys don't wanna hoof it; they're saving their strength to carve dudes up with chainblades. And those Rhinos? They end more lives than they save, is what I heard.

3 heavy bolters also sounds pretty sweet, now that I think about it. 

Sigh... I love the game and the CSM units, but damnit if one simple fix that will never be implemented doesn't make our heaviest in-codex transport _much_ better, and not in any unfair or game-breaking way. 30 points! That's 7 more Cultists, 2 more plasma guns, 3 meltas, a Burning Brand of Skalathrax... many useful things could be had at the cost of weapons that just don't work with a Terminator/whatever-hauling transport. The lascannons can be nice for shooting stuff after unloading your boys, but they're snapfiring half the game.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

How about how the F do i attach the dozer blade without blocking the front hatch?!


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> How about how the F do i attach the dozer blade without blocking the front hatch?!


Put it in reverse?xD


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Orochi said:


> From a 'models' point of view.
> 
> If a new chassis was incoming, SM would get it first (like they did with the rhino, years back).
> If a new sprue with God related paraphernalia that was compatible was to be added, then GW would make it separate and charge you £20 for it.


I'd take it. For £20 for an upgrade sprue, I'd buy it without even thinking about it. We play GW games...£20 is quite reasonable in context :laugh:

I have 2 landraiders waiting to be converted/painted and 1 chaos one still in it's box. Just waiting for the day when I deem them useful.
At the moment, I'd rather take obliterators and a predator annihilator. I've not had trouble from an enemy landraider yet.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Put it in reverse?xD


I think there is one on the back too! D:


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> I think there is one on the back too! D:


Then make a little door in it?:grin:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> I really really like this idea. It makes _too_ much sense, even. We could definitely lose those lascannons and not give two shits. Need that metal fortress to move! The boys don't wanna hoof it; they're saving their strength to carve dudes up with chainblades. And those Rhinos? They end more lives than they save, is what I heard.
> 
> 3 heavy bolters also sounds pretty sweet, now that I think about it.
> 
> Sigh... I love the game and the CSM units, but damnit if one simple fix that will never be implemented doesn't make our heaviest in-codex transport _much_ better, and not in any unfair or game-breaking way. 30 points! That's 7 more Cultists, 2 more plasma guns, 3 meltas, a Burning Brand of Skalathrax... many useful things could be had at the cost of weapons that just don't work with a Terminator/whatever-hauling transport. The lascannons can be nice for shooting stuff after unloading your boys, but they're snapfiring half the game.


And they could increase the cost of a rhino by 5 or 10 points and make it an assault vehicle, BECAUSE WE NEED AN ASSAULT VEHICLE THAT DOESN'T COST 230 POINTS, FOR FUCK'S SAKE.

As for the snap shots from the land raider, they're twin-linked, so snap shots aren't SO bad. It's like having a FNP save on your to-hit rolls! They could release the turret twin-linked lascannon and sponson twin-linked heavy bolters as a bitz pack and put the article with them in a white dwarf for all I care. Shit, they could pass off the actual weapon upgrades to forgeworld and it wouldn't make a bit of difference. I'd still buy three land raiders, and three resin upgrade kits, and have magnetized, interchangeable twin-linked lascannons and heavy bolters out the wazoo.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm behind the Rhino idea, too. Just call it a variant of some sort with the accompanying assault rule. Name it something horrible like the Rhino Charger or something. No, boys! This tank's different. It's got these new seatbelts that don't take 5 minutes to unbuckle.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Yeah, I'm behind the Rhino idea, too. Just call it a variant of some sort with the accompanying assault rule. Name it something horrible like the Rhino Charger or something. No, boys! This tank's different. It's got these new seatbelts that don't take 5 minutes to unbuckle.


'cause, you know, It's not like the only true power weapons left have been made unwieldy, the enemy gets to fire at you as you charge them, and you can't assault out of deep strike anymore, or anything.. [/sarcasm]

Maybe we should collaborate on a fan-made codex: CSM 6.5 to fix these things?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Yeah, I'm behind the Rhino idea, too. Just call it a variant of some sort with the accompanying assault rule. Name it something horrible like the Rhino Charger or something. No, boys! This tank's different. It's got these new seatbelts that don't take 5 minutes to unbuckle.


Although it still may or may not eat you.:grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yarr, the warp be a fickle mistress indeed.

SUPER DOWN to fix the CSM Codex. We need to get a thread going for that. Even if we never get to use these rules on the tabletop, I bet dreaming about playing with them will be plenty cathartic. And/or frustrating... but we already got that going on with the real rules. :grin:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Yarr, the warp be a fickle mistress indeed.
> 
> SUPER DOWN to fix the CSM Codex. We need to get a thread going for that. Even if we never get to use these rules on the tabletop, I bet dreaming about playing with them will be plenty cathartic. And/or frustrating... but we already got that going on with the real rules. :grin:


Started the thread. Link is in my Sig. Feel free to suggest anything and everything.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably stock errors. I'd like to see a Crusader variant for Chaos but that's just wishlisting.


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

looks like its just new box art... And I'd venture to guess maybe an updated transfer sheet to support the crimson slaughter? 

The Maulerfiend, rhino and Landraider are all "Available for preorder" now so I guess that answers my question about it being out of stock. GW shows new boxes for all three.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

It is possible that they are trying to make the Crimson Slaughter be the new poster boys for Chaos Space Marines.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Chaos-Space-Marines-Land-Raider


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Working on a CSM list with two land raiders and I've recently bought one. I'm pretty glad nothing weird is happening to the LR. It would have been surprising since (to my knowledge) that DV expansion box is quite recent and includes a land raider

I'd hate if CSM went too far down the road of daemon engines and possessed to the point where the classic options are being phased out


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This thread is 10 months old :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> This thread is 10 months old :grin:


This.

Please check the dates in threads before dredging them up again, ta :good:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, I used to have things to say other than a trite sarcastic sentence. Like, a few trite sarcastic sentences. What the hell have I become?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Wow, I used to have things to say other than a trite sarcastic sentence. Like, a few trite sarcastic sentences. What the hell have I become?


The internet incarnate?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I will chew you up and spit out porn! While telling you you're doing it wrong, wearing a fedora, and using a meme to do so.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm closing this one because this is getting silly.


----------

